# How much and who for closing?



## Carolyn (May 22, 2012)

I am thinking of giving away my Dikhololo week. Just don't know what closing costs would be? Would do this? Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (May 23, 2012)

Closing on shareblock style resorts like those in South Africa and Australia are very easy and do not require hiring any closing company to do it.  The resort will send you the paper work which you fill out and return to them.  They can answer any questions you have on how to fill it out.  There are some minor government transfer fees to pay, which you generally pay to the resort.  Contact the management and they will email you the necessary documents.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (May 23, 2012)

*I didn't pay a dime!*

Email Dik and tell them to send you the paperwork.  I believe there were two files sent.  There's a little clarification you will need to get from them on a couple spots.  Has to do with the ID type of the room as I recall.  

I didn't pay anything.  I got something in the mail a few weeks ago.  It said:

We acknowledge receipt of a signed CM42 for the transfer of shares into the name of Dikhololo and confirm that the shares have been transferred into his/her name.

Your contract has been cancelled.

Singed by Mrs. M DU TOIT, Head Admin Officer

(Sad to see the good trades go!!)  :annoyed:


----------



## Carolinian (May 24, 2012)

You seem to have transferred back to the association.  A transfer to another owner (something I always would try to do since it helps other owners to have a new owner to help pay costs rather than a deedback to the association which at least for a period will not contribute to resort expenses) does have a small transfer fee.

If I had been in the states, I would have sold the week that became redundant for me, but here, I just gave it away.  The recipient reimbursed me for the transfer fee.



Reggie_Hammonds said:


> Email Dik and tell them to send you the paperwork.  I believe there were two files sent.  There's a little clarification you will need to get from them on a couple spots.  Has to do with the ID type of the room as I recall.
> 
> I didn't pay anything.  I got something in the mail a few weeks ago.  It said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2012)

Reggie_Hammonds said:


> Email Dik and tell them to send you the paperwork.  I believe there were two files sent.  There's a little clarification you will need to get from them on a couple spots.  Has to do with the ID type of the room as I recall.
> 
> I didn't pay anything.  I got something in the mail a few weeks ago.  It said:
> 
> ...



Which email address did you use? Did you just say you wanted to cancel your contract? Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian (May 25, 2012)

Carolyn said:


> Which email address did you use? Did you just say you wanted to cancel your contract? Thanks.



Your original plan to give away your week would be far more beneficial to your fellow owners than giving it back to the resort.  If you have someone interested, please follow through on that plan if you can.


----------

